# 1996 Auto trail Scout centre bed



## John H (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone
I have just bought a 1995 Auto Trail Scout. The previous owner has never used the center bed so does not Know how it works.
The rear bed has slats that pull out to fill the center of the seating area forming the bed.
I removed the table hoping to find slats like the rear but not so. I rang the previous owner for suggestions he thought the table is used to fill the gap but it is too narrow and too thick.
Can any one help
John H


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

John H said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have just bought a 1995 Auto Trail Scout. The previous owner has never used the center bed so does not Know how it works.
> The rear bed has slats that pull out to fill the center of the seating area forming the bed.
> I removed the table hoping to find slats like the rear but not so. I rang the previous owner for suggestions he thought the table is used to fill the gap but it is too narrow and too thick.
> ...


Hi and welcome here :smile2: I suspect it's not the original table then, sourcing the correct table could be difficult, what size would be required L x B ?

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

Can you post a picture John?, it may help.


----------



## John H (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Thank you for your quick response.
The table looks original, the gap is 800 mm by 590 mm the thickness needed is 18 mm and the table is nearer 50 mm by 520 mm by 960 mm.
also what are the pull out extensions for on the end of each bench.
Many thanks
John


----------



## John H (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi Sorry can't find a way of uploading pictures ( format not allowed ). I could email direct if that is OK.
Cheers John


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

John H said:


> Hi Thank you for your quick response.
> The table looks original, the gap is 800 mm by 590 mm the thickness needed is 18 mm and the table is nearer 50 mm by 520 mm by 960 mm.
> also what are the pull out extensions for on the end of each bench.
> Many thanks
> John


Hi John.

Welcome to MHF!

I haven't owned a Scout but a former motorhome we owned had a similar pullout on the end of each bench.

They pulled out when making the bed to extend it by around 4-6 inches. There were then some infill cushions to fit into the gaps.

On ours the table didn't form the bedbase but there were slats that pulled out from a storage box that was against the wall (between the seats). I can't find a picture online to show what I mean.

If you've got no "extra cushions" then a previous owner has probably ditched them or left them in an attic after the van was sold :frown2:


----------



## John H (Jul 27, 2016)

Or Have I


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

John H said:


> Hi Sorry can't find a way of uploading pictures ( format not allowed ). I could email direct if that is OK.
> Cheers John


You pic has loaded ok John.

In our van the slats pulled out from what looks like a cupboard between the seats on your van. Ours didn't have a door like yours appears to have. it was just a blank panel and the lid came off to reveal the slats.

If what you've got is a storage area then maybe a previous owner ditched the slats completely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

John you're about to run out of posts so no need to respond to this (but you'd be welcome as a subscriber of course  ) 

You could make up a set of slats to the right length, I think they used 15 x 20mm beech about 100-150mm apart with tape stapled to the underside to drag them all out together from the end bin under the window, dunno how you sort out those extension out though 

As for the table it may match the rest of the van, but Hymer (dunno where I got Hymen from, but Terry's post put me right, but none were adventuress so the same applies) were not that adventuress with formica and used it a lot of their vans, so it could have easily come from another, you might be able to find a used on with the right dimensions on Ebay.de.

If you have space you might get away with a piece of birch plywood in place of the table, most decent timber yards will have it or can get it.

Let us know how you fixed the problem once you have


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

John,

I asked your question on the Facebook 'Autotrail Owners Group' and a fellow member confirmed that slats from the cupboard are used.

As said here they would be easy to make if they are missing.

BTW if you are a FB user the group is another great source for help for Autotrail owners.

Terry

Another FB member has stated their Scout had boards in the boxes under the seats, so maybe a few variations by AT which is not unusual.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of ready made ones here for sale on eBay. As long as they are at least as wide as the gap they could always be cut down

*Ebay link *


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

One more members response from the FB Autotrail Owners Group.

"Terry, I had a new Scout 6 supplied in 1995 and had the same query as you. AT had not supplied anything with the van to make the dinette bed up ! The dealer wasn't too helpful and said AT supplied them that way, until I explained it was a Scout 6, so how can you sleep six in it ? They reluctantly made up some ply boards to fit. It was a hotch potch and to get the strength, and they were heavy. The table on mine did not form part of the bed as as in your picture, the gap between the lockers/seats is too large."

Terry


----------



## John H (Jul 27, 2016)

Many thanks to all who replied. I have made slats but just got to figure out what to do with the extensions at the end of the benches.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Our MH, a Swift Suntor 630, has a similar dinette bed layout. As has been said the main centre part is filled by slats pulling out from a "box" under the window. The pull outs, at the end of the seats, have two seperate boards that fill the gaps. We have seperate, supplied, cushions that are the right size for sitting on these boards. One of the cushions is longer and has a board in part of its base which supports the cushion over the longer gap at the end of the slats and between the pullouts. The dinette seat swabs slide down over the slats and the backrest cushions slide down to complete the infill.

I hope this helps.

Regards

p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> Our MH, a Swift Suntor 630, has a similar dinette bed layout. As has been said the main centre part is filled by slats pulling out from a "box" under the window. The pull outs, at the end of the seats, have two seperate boards that fill the gaps. We have seperate, supplied, cushions that are the right size for sitting on these boards. One of the cushions is longer and has a board in part of its base which supports the cushion over the longer gap at the end of the slats and between the pullouts. The dinette seat swabs slide down over the slats and the backrest cushions slide down to complete the infill.
> 
> ...


could you post a picture with just the boards then with the cushions on, I'm sure it would help him out.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Kev
I would love to but we do not use it as a bed and the bits are all somewhere in the loft.
Regards
p-c


----------

